# Raku, Gentoo, Arch, obelżywe teksty [ankieta]

## binas77

Jak w temacie... chodzi o Arch-a

Do gościa w sumie nic nie mam, ale obrażanie innych nie wchodzi w grę (zwłaszcza moderatorowi, który zmienił całkowicie distro...]-))

----------

## przemos

Nie no bez przesady - strasznie delikatny jestes jesli byly to dla Ciebie obelzywe teksty - moze byla to i zlosliwosc, ale z tym twierdzeniem tez bym nie ryzykowal

----------

## binas77

 *przemos wrote:*   

> Nie no bez przesady - strasznie delikatny jestes jesli byly to dla Ciebie obelzywe teksty - moze byla to i zlosliwosc, ale z tym twierdzeniem tez bym nie ryzykowal

 

Przemos... dużo zniesę (zniosę), ale Raku moim zdaniem przegiął w stosunku do mojej osoby... i nie jestem za delikatny, ale staram się nie krytykować w sposób publiczny INNYCH użytkowników systemu, którego MODERATOR Raku w zasadzie porzucił..,.

Ps.:

Na privie napisał mi cusik takiego...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Przepraszać cię nie mam zamiaru, bo nie uważam, abym cię gdziekolwiek obraził. Twoje problemy z obsługą Archa naprawdę wynikają tylko i wyłącznie z twojej niewiedzy i żalenie się, że yaourt/pacman ci źle działa jest IMO idiotyczne - bo błąd popełniłeś TY, a nie system pakietów Archa.

 

jego tekst jest też śmieszny, bo mnie chodzi nie o pacmana, tylko o tekst "bzdury to ty gadasz"

Ja tego gościa nie widzę dalej jako moderatora forum Gantoo....

pytania, wątpliwości proszę zgłaszać bezpośrednio:

tomasz.binasiewicz@gmail.com

Gadu: 6410516

tel : 667-286-652

----------

## BeteNoire

binas77, imho, nadinterpretujesz to co powiedział Raku.

----------

## przemos

Sluchaj, nie sadze zeby ktos do Ciebie zadzwonil, wiec nie wiem po co podajesz te wszystkie dane. To jest TYLKO forum gentoo - nic wiecej, sa wazniejsze sprawy mimo wszystko. Ale luz - ja sie nie czepiam - w koncu mamy demokracje. Wiecej w tym watku sie nie bede wypowiadal. Wole isc na jakies piwko   :Very Happy: 

----------

## vutives

Uuu panie... Widzę, że się mała rebelia szykuje.  :Smile:  Co do mojej opinii to ja się w żadne konflikty wdawać nie chcę, ale jednak jeśli na forum gentoo nie mozna pytać / prosić o pomoc itd. dotyczącą innych dystrybucji (APEL pkt. 3), to uważam, że człowiek, którego głównym systemem jest Arch, nie powinien być moderatorem forum gentoo. I muszę przyznać, że rzeczywiście Raku jest czasem cyniczny, powie, że nie umiemy czytać, że od tego man, od tamtego google i wg niego wszystko jest takie oczywiste. Ale do jasnej cholewy, nie każdy siedzi w linuksie kilka lat. Mi też oczywiście na początku się dostało, że koniecznie powinienem zmienić dystrybucję bo gentoo nie dla mnie itd. Całe szczęście, że wtedy się nie posłuchałem i się zaparłem (co rzadko się u mnie zdarza  :Razz:  ) na te distro. Teraz używam Gentoo jako główny system od jakiegoś roku i nie mam większych problemów. To tyle z mojej strony.

----------

## binas77

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> binas77, imho, nadinterpretujesz to co powiedział Raku.

 

Może i tak, ale wku... mnie takie gadanie... I wiem że sporo ludzi się tutaj zna prywatnie  z RAKU-iem (a i ja bym chciał Was poznać)... ale tekst (publicznie) w stylu "bzdury gadasz" jest na poziomie uczniaka szkoły podstawowej, a nie moderatora forum jednej z najlepszych dystrybucji Linuksa (który nota bene jawnie krytykuje Gentoo na rzecz Arch-a)

----------

## BeteNoire

binas77, ochłoń, nie ma o co kopii kruszyć, a na pewno nie o "bzdury". Mi też zdarzyło się mieć spięcia z użytkownikami forum, jakoś wychodziliśmy z tego bez urazy, na priwie zostało wszystko wyjaśnione (mam nadzieję  :Wink:  ) i był koniec tematu. I o to właśnie chodzi.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Glosować, nie będę. Zgadzam się z tym, że moderatorzy powinni używać Gentoo, jednak uważam, że Raku dobrze utrzymuje porządek na forum.

Moim zdaniem o wiele bardziej palącym problemem jest muchar - nasz wirtualny moderator. Ostatni jego post ma datę 4.06.2006 - nie wydaje się Wam trochę dawno jak na moderatora? Proponowałbym z tym figurantem  :Twisted Evil:  zrobić porządek, a nie (nieslusznie) zajmować się Rakiem.

----------

## binas77

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Glosować, nie będę. Zgadzam się z tym, że moderatorzy powinni używać Gentoo, jednak uważam, że Raku dobrze utrzymuje porządek na forum.
> 
> Moim zdaniem o wiele bardziej palącym problemem jest muchar - nasz wirtualny moderator. Ostatni jego post ma datę 4.06.2006 - nie wydaje się Wam trochę dawno jak na moderatora? Proponowałbym z tym figurantem  zrobić porządek, a nie (nieslusznie) zajmować się Rakiem.

 

A dlaczego nie słusznie ???? -

Owszem liczę się z opinią, ale Raku nie powinien być moderatorem tego forum (ze względu na Arch-a)... mówię to jako użytkownik forum i osoba wg mnie przez niego obrażona.

A co do Muchara... zdecydujcie w swoim gronie moderatorzy (chociaż fakt... nie pamiętam jego postów)

PZDR

----------

## binas77

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> binas77, ochłoń, nie ma o co kopii kruszyć, a na pewno nie o "bzdury". Mi też zdarzyło się mieć spięcia z użytkownikami forum, jakoś wychodziliśmy z tego bez urazy, na priwie zostało wszystko wyjaśnione (mam nadzieję  ) i był koniec tematu. I o to właśnie chodzi.

 

Właśnie na privie nic nie zostało wyjaśnione...

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> A dlaczego nie słusznie ???? -
> 
> Owszem liczę się z opinią, ale Raku nie powinien być moderatorem tego forum (ze względu na Arch-a)...

 Uważam, że w przypadku Archa wystarczyłoby zwrócenie Rakowi uwagi - myślę, że przynajmniej nie powinien tak bardzo promować Archa - np. w sygnaturze.

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> mówię to jako użytkownik forum i osoba wg mnie przez niego obrażona.

 Ja również jako użytkownik forum uważam, że Raku dobrze dba o porządek na fgo i powinien pozostać modem. Co do Twojego obrażenia - zerknąłem na zaledwie kawałek spornego kawałka   :Wink:  i przypomniały mi się czasy kiedy to i ja byłem jeszcze nieopierzonym użytkownikiem forum i sądziłem, że mody są ble i nieżyciowi, itp. (miałem ostre spięcia z _trollem_ - pozdrawiam!   :Very Happy:  ). Wydaje mi się, że przerysowujesz sytuację. Musisz "wyrównać swoją energię"...   :Cool:   :Wink: 

---Dodane:---

Jednak zagłosuje sobie. "Zostaje."

----------

## mbar

Uważam, że Raku robi dobrą robotę, szczególnie jeśli chodzi o szybkie zamykanie beznadziejnych tematów leniuchów, co to wszystko muszą mieć 500 razy napisane i podetknięte pod gębę. I innych podobnych.

Moderator to moderator, jak dla mnie może w ogóle na Gen2 nie siedzieć i być Windowsowym fanem. Choć co do promowania Archa na naszym forum, to mi się nie podoba i sygnaturkę trzebaby zmienić. Tym bardziej, że jak się na nasze forum przyplącze user np. Ubuntu czy innej Fedory, to każemy mu spadać, nie?

----------

## binas77

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Uważam, że Raku robi dobrą robotę, szczególnie jeśli chodzi o szybkie zamykanie beznadziejnych tematów leniuchów, co to wszystko muszą mieć 500 razy napisane i podetknięte pod gębę. I innych podobnych.
> 
> Moderator to moderator, jak dla mnie może w ogóle na Gen2 nie siedzieć i być Windowsowym fanem. Choć co do promowania Archa na naszym forum, to mi się nie podoba i sygnaturkę trzebaby zmienić. Tym bardziej, że jak się na nasze forum przyplącze user np. Ubuntu czy innej Fedory, to każemy mu spadać, nie?

 

A jak dla mnie to modo gentoo, to jest modo, który używa Gentoo, a nie obraża innych za to, że nie przeszli na system, którego on używa...

Kurt Steiner

 *Quote:*   

>  Musisz "wyrównać swoją energię"... 

 

Kurna... co masz na myśli ?? 

??

 *Quote:*   

> Uważam, że w przypadku Archa wystarczyłoby zwrócenie Rakowi uwagi - myślę, że przynajmniej nie powinien tak bardzo promować Archa - np. w sygnaturze.
> 
> 

 

tu chodzi o napisanie: "bzdury..."... (na forum Gentoo na temat Arch-a)  mógł to zrobić na privie.... 

Kur... nie popuszczę za tę obrazę

Czekam cały czas na telefon od niego

od raku: nie jestem Bogiem, aby pisać o mnie z wielkiej litery.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> Kurt Steiner
> 
>  *Quote:*    Musisz "wyrównać swoją energię"...  
> 
> Kurna... co masz na myśli ?? 
> ...

 Hehehe. A nic - obejrzyj "Babcisynka" (spoko komedia) - tak mi się skojarzyła ta kwestia.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Redhot

Binas77, wyluzuj chlopie. Rozumiem jakby Raku powiedzial np. "tu glupia i debilno palo" no to wtedy.., ale za "bzdury gadasz" czy cos w ten desen to juz bez przesady. Jak dziecko w przedszkolu: "prosze pani, a on na mnie krzywo popatrzyl".

Ja doceniam Raku za jego wiedze i za to ze dobrze administruje forum. Przy wiekszosci topikow jest "Moved from ... To ...." napisane przez Raku. A co do dystrybucji, to znam pare osob ktore uzywaja innej dystrybuccji i sledza na f.g.o polskie forum. Ja osobiscie, gdybym nie uzywal Gentoo to bym dalej jako strone glowna mial to forum, poniewaz panuje tutaj ciepla i mila atmosfera i uwazamze sa tutaj ludzie na poziomie i z wielka checia czytam posty.

----------

## m010ch

Osobiście nic do Raku nie mam, ale jak dla mnie to troszkę dziwnie wygląda jak moderator polskiego FGO wychwala i namawia do spróbowania alternatywnej dystrybucji (w tym przypadku Archa) - IMO z tego powodu nie powinien od dłużej pełnić tej funkcji (i nie mają tu nic do rzeczy te jego "obraźliwe teksty", ponieważ aż tak ostro nie pojechał).

----------

## sza_ry

Dobra wirtualne (niestety) piwko na uspokojenie dla wszystkich chętnych, może być kawa czekolada czy co tam lubicie  :Smile: 

Raku moderuje przyzwoicie i dlatego jestem za tym żeby został na tym forum.

Pytanie do niego czy jeszcze używa Gentoo.

Z drugiej strony w wątku o Archu trochę przegina na co zresztą sam zwracał sobie uwagę   :Laughing: 

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *rzabcio wrote:*   Zastanawiam się teraz, co spieprzyłem w konfigu sshd... To w Gentoo poszło mi lepiej...  
> 
> zapewne /etc/hosts.deny  - wystarczy zahaszować paranoidalne blokowanie wszystkiego
> 
> EDIT: hehe - zaraz dostane bana na tym forum za prowokowanie do dezercji 

 

Większy luz panie i panowie wszyscy jesteśmy ludźmi i zdarza się nam popełniać błędy mieć chwilowe zaćmienia, humory itp.

Póki co niestety traktuję Gentoo tak jak niestety większość W$ - Używam dlatego że jest proste i działa  :Smile: 

Ale jestem za tym żeby nawet na tym forum były rzetelne wzmianki o innych dystrybucjach. Ta wiedza przydaje się jeśli trzeba komuś zaproponować Linux-a a Gentoo akurat nie odpowiada swoim profilem. I żeby nie było gdybym teraz zaczynał zabawę z Linuxem na pewno chciałbym zaczynać od Gentoo.

----------

## vutives

 *sza_ry wrote:*   

> Dobra wirtualne (niestety) piwko na uspokojenie dla wszystkich chętnych, może być kawa czekolada czy co tam lubicie 

 Albo rumianek jak powiedział kiedyś Maksymiuk.  :Smile: 

----------

## YANOUSHek

Muszę przyznać, że sporo się naśmiałem czytając ten temat, jednak czuję powinność dodania swoich trzech groszy.

@binas77: czy nie uważasz, że system operacyjny, jakiego używa moderator forum nie ma tutaj nic do znaczenia? Moderator jest odpowiedzialny za trzymanie porządku na forach (łączenie, kasowanie, blokowanie itp.), to że jest to forum o Gentoo nie ma żadnego znaczenia. Oczywiście przydatna jest wiedza na temat tego, co jest, a co nie jest związane z tą dystrybucją linuksa, jednak Raku dokładnie wie o co się tutaj rozchodzi i potrafi odróżnić tematy związane z systemem od tych niezwiązanych (dowodem jest chociażby to, że przenosi odpowiednie tematy do OTW). 

Moje pytanie jest proste. Czy ktoś, kto używa Microsoft Windows w połączeniu z Internet Explorerem 7.0 nie może zostać moderatorem tego forum? Nawet jeśli będzie idealnie spełniał swoją rolę? Przecież to jest śmieszne...

Może, aby otworzyć Ci oczy napiszę jeszcze coś takiego: 

Czy moderatorem mogą być osoby używające Operę, czy tylko Ci z Firefoxem?

Zachowujesz się jak dziecko. Ja także od jakiegoś czasu nie używam Gentoo (mam inny -- moim zdaniem lepszy system), ale zaglądam tutaj i czasami, jeśli mogę pomóc, to odpisuję na pytania innych użytkowników. Czy ja także nie mogę tego już robić?

----------

## XianN

Juz mialem pisac, ale ktos mnie uprzedzil...

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @binas77: czy nie uważasz, że system operacyjny, jakiego używa moderator forum nie ma tutaj nic do znaczenia? Moderator jest odpowiedzialny za trzymanie porządku na forach (łączenie, kasowanie, blokowanie itp.), to że jest to forum o Gentoo nie ma żadnego znaczenia. Oczywiście przydatna jest wiedza na temat tego, co jest, a co nie jest związane z tą dystrybucją linuksa, jednak Raku dokładnie wie o co się tutaj rozchodzi i potrafi odróżnić tematy związane z systemem od tych niezwiązanych (dowodem jest chociażby to, że przenosi odpowiednie tematy do OTW). 
> 
> 

 

Pamietaj, ze moderator to _nie_ ktos, kto natychmiast bedzie podawal pomocna dlon, a jak tylko zglosisz sie z jakims problemem, to on natychmiast bedzie szukal za Ciebie rozwiazania. Oni nie sa pomoca techniczna. Jak juz to sprzataczkami (  :Twisted Evil:  - nie obrazicie sie modzi, prawda?), ktore sprzataja forum, albo ochroniarzami, ktorzy pomoga pozbyc sie jakiegos upierdliwego zgreda. Nie widzialem, zeby Raku jakos zle potraktowal ktorys watek. Widzialem sporo razy jak pomagal. A to, ze zmienil distro nie ma tutaj nic do gadania. Ma chlopak doswiadczenie z Gentoo, ktorym moze sie dzielic, mimo, ze teraz jest zwiazany z inna dystrybucja ciagle wpada na to forum odwalic kawalek roboty, poswieca swoj czas i nerwy na takich klotliwych kolesi jak Ty.

Jesli mialbym glosowac, to powiedzialbym, ze mi nie przeszkadza jako moderator, ale nie bede sie licytowac w takim zalosnym temacie.

Aha, jeszcze jedno: Nie znam go. Zeby potem nie bylo, ze jestem z jakiejs grupy co murem za nim stanie...

----------

## noobah

Ja myślę że Raku nie musi używać Gentoo żeby być tu moderatorem, wystarczy że będzie pilnował błądzących i przeginających, a to akurat robi IMO dobrze.

PS, by the way, to uważam że ten temat powstał w inicjatywy Raku, który to chciał żeby wątek o Arch'u zyskal większą popularność, a przez to może kilka osób przerzuciłoby się na Arch'a, bo Raku napisał takiego exploita pod archa, że jak  dużo osób przejdie na Arch'a to Raku przejmie kontrolę nad światem MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

----------

## c2p

Nie bardzo rozumiem, po co tyle krzyku. IMHO to, czym się ktoś zajmuje "w pracy" nie musi mieć żadnego związku z tym, co robi prywatnie. Np. pracownik Orange ma telefon w Erze; ktoś z M$ grzebie w domu w linuksie; sprzedawca Opla jeździ Skodą. Przykłady można mnożyć w nieskończoność. Tak samo moderator forum ma za zadanie "utrzymywać porządek" i już nikogo nie powinno obchodzić przy użyciu jakich narzędzi on to robi, ważne, żeby "było czysto". Jedyne do czego mogę się przyczepić to nadmierna propaganda anty-gentoo i pro-arch. Chociaż ostatnio Raku się hamuje  :Smile: .

----------

## bartmarian

jestem przekupny, oddam glos na tak/nie/nie wiem za najwyzej wylicytowana kwote   :Laughing: 

----------

## m010ch

 *c2p wrote:*   

> nikogo nie powinno obchodzić przy użyciu jakich narzędzi on to robi, ważne, żeby "było czysto". Jedyne do czego mogę się przyczepić to nadmierna propaganda anty-gentoo i pro-arch. Chociaż ostatnio Raku się hamuje .

 

Ale mi właśnie o to chodzi - niech sobie nawet Win98 używa jak mu wygodnie, byle by nie agitował tak fajności Archa (który swoją drogą IMO odpada w przedbiegach przy Gentoo), skoro to forum Gentoo i on jest (można tak powiedzieć) jednym z głównych "przedstawicieli" tego forum.

----------

## bartmarian

mam/nie mam racji - bo mi sie szukac nie chce, ale o arch jest na OTW, a tu mialo byc o

dupie maryny, w czym wiec problem ?

----------

## pawels

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> mam/nie mam racji - bo mi sie szukac nie chce, ale o arch jest na OTW, a tu mialo byc o
> 
> dupie maryny, w czym wiec problem ?

 

Racja swoją drogą niedługo zaczne agitacje na rzecz opensuse. "Opinie o OpenSuse"  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

Ktoś tu chyba czegoś nie bardzo rozumie. Jak wspomniano moderator to człowiek pilnujący porządku, a jaką obecnie ma dystrybucje to jego prywatna sprawa, grunt że zna się na poprzedniej i jest jednym z aktywniejszych moderatorów jakich posiada nie tylko polski board tego forum a w ogóle forums.gentoo.org (nie mylić aktywności z liczbą postów). Co do tego że raku komuś zalezie za skóre... normalna sprawa, nie ma tu takiego moderatora (w tym i ja chociaż jestem na emeryturce) który z kimś by nie miał jakiś spięć, taka to już mało szczęśliwa robota. Jak ktoś myśli że to taka prosta i przyjemna robota to się myli. Dzienne zaglądanie na forum, czytanie wszystkich wątków, bawi to naprawde na początku bycia moderatorem później często zapał lekko mija, raku jednak tu się wywiązuje bardzo dobrze i nie widze tego forum gdyby go tu zabrakło. Może nie każdy o tym wie, ale dzięki ostrej postawie moderatorów (uzgodniona między moderatorami już kawał czasu temu) do tzw. leni forum nadal trzyma wysoki poziom w stosunku do innych podobnych for. 

Tyle z mojej strony.

----------

## nieprosty

Ludzie wyluzujcie sie troche  :Smile: 

Moderator jest to osoba odpowiedzialna za porzadek na forum i tyle. Moze pomoc innym uzytkownikom ale jest to tylko i wylacznie jego dobra wola.

Jezeli chodzi o mnie to moze byc pasjonatem windowsa o ile oczywiscie bedzie posiadal dostateczna wiedze na temat gentoo konieczna do moderowania forum.

Btw. zauwazcie, ze najdluzszy watek na temat ARCH'a nie zostal zalozony przez RAKU tylko przez innego uzytkownika.

Wiecej luzu a zycie bedzie prostsze.  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Yaro

Dla mnie ten temat jest bez sensu mimo, że jest na OTW. Długo się zastanawiałem czy to napisać, bo w ten sposób przyznaję, że faktycznie jest jakiś problem mimo, że ja go nie widzę.

----------

## quosek

wg .mnie Raku powinien dostac zolta kartke za popularyzacje Arka na forum Gentoo. co do spiec z innym(ymi) uzytkownikami forum, to nie bede sie wypowiadal (nie sledze dokladnie forum, wiec nie wiem o co ten spor).

jednak mysle, ze Raku jest na tyle rozsadny, ze zrozumie ze to forum Gentoo i ze trzeba czasami sie kontrolowac  :Wink: 

jestem ZA zostaniem Raku - kto go zastapi ???

----------

## n0rbi666

Eh, siedzę trochę na forum, i nie widzę nigdzie popularyzowania Archa  :Smile: 

Podpis - hm, Powered by Arch Linux ? Co w nim złego ? Tak samo mogę napisać Powered by KDE, i ktoś będzie miał pretensje o popularyzowanie KDE, gdy on np woli Gnome ? 

Źle by było dopiero, gdyby ktoś np pisał : A bo nie chce zemergować mi się pakiet X, a Raku odpowiadał : Przejdź na Arch Linux, tu wszystko działa  :Razz: 

Co do sporu: Stwierdzenie gadasz bzdury wg mnie nie jest obraźliwe ... Tak samo reaguje, gdy np ktoś mi gada bzdury, że Linux jest fe, bo tu nie ma debuggera, a pod windowsem jest. To nie Linux jest fe tylko trzeba umieć poszukać :Razz: 

----------

## arek.k

@binas77 chyba troszkę za bardzo wziąłeś do siebie słowa @Raku. Czasami potrafi on dać do zrozumienia, że ktoś jest leniem i idiotą bo nie chce mu się poszukać lub nie kapuje tego, co dla niego jest oczywiste, ale taka już jest niestety cecha ludzi o ogromnej wiedzy. Oczywiście miło by było, gdyby po prostu odpowiedział na pytanie, ale czy od razu powinien przestać być moderatorem. Moim zdaniem NIE. Cóż, nawet @Raku potrzebuje czasami trochę rozrywki  :Smile: .

Jeśli chodzi zaś o Archa, to jego używanie wcale nie dyskwalifikuje go jako moderatora.

Ja (niby nie jestem moderatorem  :Smile:  ) też na laptopie mam postawione nie gentoo (suse - dla użytkowników gentoo amatorszczyzna), bo nie mam na razie czasu na walkę z gentoo na tym komputerze. Czy to znaczy, że nie mam prawa głosu na tym forum?

Ciekawe, czy @Raku dla żartu zamknie ten wątek za działanie przeciw władzy  :Smile:  (żart).

----------

## psycepa

zalosne

----------

## DizL

jol jol,

Raku jestem z Toba...  :Smile: 

@binas77 mam nadzieje ze juz Ci przeszlo i nie placzesz...

pozdro,

DizL

----------

## brodi

Wnioskuję o doklejenie tego tematu do "HUMOR FORUMOWICZÓW"

 :Laughing: 

----------

## muzg

 *_lucas_ wrote:*   

> Wnioskuję o doklejenie tego tematu do "HUMOR FORUMOWICZÓW"
> 
> 

 

 "gadasz bzdury" to ten obelzywy text??   :Laughing: 

----------

## Poe

w sumie, to czulem w kosciach, ze niedlugo podobny temat się pojawi. 

tekst o bzdurach.... jezeli został on wypowiedziany (bo tak zrozumialem) w privie (via PM), to uwazam, ze podnoszenie larma o to jest po prostu smieszne. jezeli "bzdury" zostaly wypowiedziane publicznie (eg. forum)... cóż.. tez jest dosc smieszne. rozumiem, ze slowa Cię mogły urazić, ze wedlug Ciebie Raku chciał pokazać jaki On wielki a Ty mały, interpretuj to jak chcesz. osobiscie uwazam, ze "bzdury" to naprawdę nic powaznego... co do "cynizmu" o którym ktos tu wspomniał... a czy nie zauwazyliscie pewnej zaleznosci ze ten Jego "cynizm" pojawia się zazwyczaj w tematach, które natychmiast zostają zamykane, w których autorzy sami się proszą o zrównanie z ziemią? 

co do Archa... inna sprawa by byla, jakby Raku nie znal sie na Gentoo zupelnie, nigdy go nie uzywał i nic o nim nie wiedział. ale wiedzę ma i to naprawdę sporą na temat Gentoo (i nie tylko), więc to, ze uzywa Archa naprawdę nie ma ŻADNEGO wpływu na to, ze jest moderatorem na forum Gentoo.

takie jest moje prywatne zdanie.

Kwestia muchara jest juz osobną kwestią.

pozdrawiam

----------

## jackie

Błędem moim zdaniem bylo nie zamkniecie watków o ARCHU , Mac OS X. Niedługo pewnie będziemy mieli tematy - A co sądzicie o Windows Vista, albo a co sądzicie o Fedora xxx itp. A to jest forum gentoo. Tylko że tutaj błąd popełnili wszyscy moderatorzy i nie widze podstaw zeby akurat Raku za to karac.

----------

## Poe

@jackie... po to między innymi bylo zakladane OTW o które tak wszyscy bardzo zabiegali. to nie my - moderatorzy - wymyslilismy sobie, ze nagle bedzie OTW, gdzie bedzie duzo luzniejsza forma nadzoru.

----------

## arek.k

@Poe, bardzo dobrze, że powstał OTW. Przecież nie o to chodzi, żeby kogoś zmuszac do korzystania z gentoo i ograniczać informacje. Niech każdy sobie używa tego, co mu się podoba - Gentoo, Arch, Debian, Suse, MacOS, a nawet Windows i co tam jeszcze. Jeśli ktoś używał gentoo i znalazł coś lepszego, niech nam o tym powie. Zobaczymy, czy ma rację.

Jeśli o mnie chodzi, to nie znalazłem nic lepszego od gentoo. Najbardziej logiczny, prosty  :Smile: , posiada najlepszy system zarządzania pakietami, chociaż jak każdy ma swoje wady. Dłuższa instalacja i konfiguracja owocuje bezproblemowym działaniem.

No ale, @Raku, jeszcze nie próbowałem Archa  :Smile: .

Pozdrawiam

----------

## jackie

Jak to mówia "Vox Populi Vox Dei". Skoro chcemy miec OTW do toczenia malych wojenek to niech tak bedzie. Lepsza nazwa co prawda byloby Hyde Park. A co do zmuszania do uzywania tej czy innej dystrybucji to jest to niemozliwe , póki co jestesmy wolnymi ludzmi. 

Konczac mysle ze karanie Raku za wlasne opinie to glupota. Jesli uwaza ze dla jego potrzeb ARCH to lepsza dystrybucja to jego prawo, ja osobiscie w zaleznosci od potrzeb uzywam 4 roznych SO w tym m. in. gentoo.

----------

## Raku

Ponieważ dyskusja na ten temat już się uspokoiła i lekko przycichła, a sprawa dotyczy mojej osoby, pozwolę sobie skomentować pojawiające się tu komentarze dotyczące mojej osoby:

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> Jak w temacie... chodzi o Arch-a
> 
> Do gościa w sumie nic nie mam, ale obrażanie innych nie wchodzi w grę

 

Jeśli chodzi o twoją osobę, napisanie że piszesz bzdury było jedynie stwierdzeniem oczywistego dla mnie faktu, nie zaś próbą obrażenia kogokolwiek czy personalnym atakiem. W wątku, który cię tak uraził podałem definicję słowa "bzdura", więc mogłeś się zapoznać z jego znaczeniem. Nie wskazałeś, w którym miejscu mój wywód obalający twoje twierdzenia był błędny, więc uznaję, że obraziłeś się "dla zasady", bo ktoś śmiał wytknąć ci publicznie błędy. 

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> (zwłaszcza moderatorowi, który zmienił całkowicie distro...]-))

 

A jakie znaczenie ma fakt, jakiej dystrybucji używam? Czy twoim zdaniem z forum mogą korzystać wyłącznie użytkownicy gentoo?

Moderator to czytelnik forum z dodatkowymi prawami do trzymania formalnego porządku na forum (przenoszenie postów do właściwego subforum, pilnowanie porządku, u nas dodatkowo - dbanie o względną czytelność postów). Do takich zadań nie trzeba wielkiego guru Gentoo, wystarczy ktoś, kto poświęci pewną część swojego wolnego czasu. Pewna wiedza o dystrybucji jest tu co prawda wskazana, ale musisz przyznać, że ja po ok. 2 latach korzystania z Gentoo taką pewną wiedzę posiadłem.

 *binas77 wrote:*   

>  i nie jestem za delikatny, ale staram się nie krytykować w sposób publiczny INNYCH użytkowników systemu, którego MODERATOR Raku w zasadzie porzucił..,. 

 

Czyli publicznie można cię tylko chwalić, a wytykać błędy jedynie prywatnie? Zastosuję się do tej zasady, jeśli publicznie będziesz pisał z sensem, a błędne wywody wysyłał na PM (pytanie tylko, komu - wyłącznie mnie, czy wszystkim forumowiczom?)

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> jego tekst jest też śmieszny, bo mnie chodzi nie o pacmana, tylko o tekst "bzdury to ty gadasz" 
> 
> Ja tego gościa nie widzę dalej jako moderatora forum Gantoo.... 

 

Nadal czegoś nie rozumiem: to ty napisałeś coś, co z logicznego punktu widzenia nazwać można "mijaniem się z prawdą", a ja za nazwanie tego po imieniu mam obrywać i przez to "nie jestem godzien" bycia moderatorem? Mam wrażenie że znalazłem się nagle w wielkiej piaskownicy pełnej dzieci.

 *vutives wrote:*   

> Co do mojej opinii to ja się w żadne konflikty wdawać nie chcę, ale jednak jeśli na forum gentoo nie mozna pytać / prosić o pomoc itd. dotyczącą innych dystrybucji (APEL pkt. 3),

 

Bo nie można. Rzecz dotyczy jednak działu OTW, który z zasady służy do dyskusji na wszystkie tematy. Byłem przeciwnikiem utworzenia działu OTW i widzę, że miałem chyba rację.

 *vutives wrote:*   

>  to uważam, że człowiek, którego głównym systemem jest Arch, nie powinien być moderatorem forum gentoo.

 

tą kwestię już wyjaśniłem wyżej. Powtórzę tylko: nie widzę związku pomiędzy dystrybucją (a nawet systemem), którą używam a posiadaniem statusu moderatora na tym czy innym forum.

 *vutives wrote:*   

> I muszę przyznać, że rzeczywiście Raku jest czasem cyniczny

 

Postaram się być cynicznym częściej i wyraźniej, skoro jest to tak rzadko zauważane.

 *vutives wrote:*   

> powie, że nie umiemy czytać, że od tego man, od tamtego google i wg niego wszystko jest takie oczywiste. Ale do jasnej cholewy, nie każdy siedzi w linuksie kilka lat.

 

Naprawdę nie widzę związku pomiędzy "siedzeniem w linuksie" a umiejętnością czytania ze zrozumieniem i zadawania zapytań w google.pl.

 *vutives wrote:*   

> Mi też oczywiście na początku się dostało, że koniecznie powinienem zmienić dystrybucję bo gentoo nie dla mnie itd. Całe szczęście, że wtedy się nie posłuchałem i się zaparłem (co rzadko się u mnie zdarza  ) na te distro. Teraz używam Gentoo jako główny system od jakiegoś roku i nie mam większych problemów.

 

Piszę tak każdemu nowemu, który ma trywialne problemy i nie potrafi sobie z nimi sam poradzić. Chcę zniechęcić tych, którzy myślą, że z każdą pierdołą będą prowadzeni za rączkę jak dziecko do przedszkola. Jednocześnie chcę zmotywować pozostałych nowych do samodzielności - bo tylko w ten sposób mogą nauczyć się obsługi systemu (a większość z was na pytanie: dlaczego Gentoo? odpowiada właśnie: "żeby się czegoś nauczyć, a nie tylko klikać"   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

Jeśli to ja ci kazałem zmienić distro, ale się nie ugiąłeś, być może będziesz mnie za kilka lat pamiętał jak ja moją matematyczkę z podstawówki oraz matematyka i polonistkę z liceum - jako największe na świecie zołzy, dające wycisk i gnębiące na każdym kroku, mimo to wspominane z sympatią, bo dzięki nim wiele się nauczyłem. 

Dzięki temu "straszeniu" nowych, forum prezentuje jako taki poziom i nie jest przepełnione postami "leshka", "kadu", "webmajsterka", "devilka" i temu podobnych.

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> I wiem że sporo ludzi się tutaj zna prywatnie z RAKU-iem (a i ja bym chciał Was poznać)...

 

1. z rakiem

2. niewielu się ze mną zna prywatnie. Dokładnie: osobiście znam wyłącznie dwie osoby + z kilkoma mam kontakt przez jabbera (głównie z innymi moderatorami). To tylko tak piszę, aby rozwiać mity o moim bogatym życiu socjalnym na tym forum   :Cool: 

3. odbieram zakończenie tego cytatu (pewnie niesłusznie) jako ?zazdrość? Jeśli tak, to patrz punkt 2.

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> ale tekst (publicznie) w stylu "bzdury gadasz" jest na poziomie uczniaka szkoły podstawowej, a nie moderatora forum jednej z najlepszych dystrybucji Linuksa (który nota bene jawnie krytykuje Gentoo na rzecz Arch-a)

 

1. Ja odbieram ten tekst jako normalną wypowiedź padającą w dyskusji. Być może inaczej rozumiemy słowo "bzdura", ale definicję mojej "bzdury" już podałem, twojej niestety nie znam.

2. Na poziomie uczniaka szkoły podstawowej to IMO była twoja reakcja (nagabywanie mnie publicznie i przez jabbera, grożenie, próba zdobycia mojego prywatnego numeru telefonu, robienie wielkie afery na miarę zamachu stanu, próba "obalenia" ze statusu moderatora, ankiety szukające poparcia, itd.)

3. Jawnie krytykuję to, co mi się nie podoba. Mam chyba do tego prawo, nawet tutaj, bo z tego co wiem, forum Gentoo to forum służące do dyskusji nt. dystrybucji, a nie do jej wielbienia. Od wielbienia i peanów pochwalnych są domowe ołtarzyki.

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Glosować, nie będę. Zgadzam się z tym, że moderatorzy powinni używać Gentoo, jednak uważam, że Raku dobrze utrzymuje porządek na forum.

 

Dziękuję za uznanie, jednocześnie nie zgadzam się z pierwszą częścią twojego zdania. Owszem, korzystanie z Gentoo pomaga w obecności na tym forum (bo ciężko pisać o czymś, o czym nie ma się bladego pojęcia, albo ma się pojęcie niewielkie), jednak nie jest to IMO warunek konieczny do bycia moderatorem. Ba - nawet developer nie musi korzystać na co dzień z Gentoo, by dobrze spełniać rolę developera.

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Moim zdaniem o wiele bardziej palącym problemem jest muchar - nasz wirtualny moderator. Ostatni jego post ma datę 4.06.2006 - nie wydaje się Wam trochę dawno jak na moderatora? Proponowałbym z tym figurantem  zrobić porządek, a nie (nieslusznie) zajmować się Rakiem.

 

Sprawa Muchara w gronie moderatorów została przez niego wyjaśniona już pewien czas temu. Musiał on zawiesić tymczasowo swoją działalność na forum, jednak póki co formalnie nadal pozostał modem. 

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> Owszem liczę się z opinią, ale Raku nie powinien być moderatorem tego forum (ze względu na Arch-a)... mówię to jako użytkownik forum i osoba wg mnie przez niego obrażona.

 

Już pisałem, że zarzucanie mi "korzystania z Archa" to argument rodem z piaskownicy. A jeśli uważasz, że obraziłem cię stwierdzeniem, że piszesz bzdury, to kolejny raz chciałem zauważyć, że nie wskazałeś, w którym miejscu naszej dyskusji  ja się myliłem, a ty nie. Parafrazując słowa premiera: nikt nie będzie mi wciskał, że bzdura nie jest bzdurą...

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> A co do Muchara... zdecydujcie w swoim gronie moderatorzy (chociaż fakt... nie pamiętam jego postów) 

 

Już zdecydowaliśmy jakiś czas temu - Muchar z nami o tym rozmawiał i wszystko jest między nami wyjaśnione.

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> Właśnie na privie nic nie zostało wyjaśnione...

 

Po tym, jak zacząłeś mnie wyzywać na jabberze i grozić mi, stwierdziłem, że wolę wszelkie wątpliwości wyjaśniać publicznie. Taka forma "lustracji" naszych rozmów.

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Uważam, że w przypadku Archa wystarczyłoby zwrócenie Rakowi uwagi - myślę, że przynajmniej nie powinien tak bardzo promować Archa - np. w sygnaturze.

 

Moja sygnatura to moja osobista sprawa. Ja się nikogo nie czepiam, że promuje linuksa w sygnaturze (status: Registered Linux User), podaje linki do swoich ulubionych stron, własnych projektów, itp.). Dopóki nie ma w sygnaturze rzeczy niezgodnych z prawem, to co się tam znajduje to osobista sprawa właściciela sygnatury.

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Moderator to moderator, jak dla mnie może w ogóle na Gen2 nie siedzieć i być Windowsowym fanem. Choć co do promowania Archa na naszym forum, to mi się nie podoba i sygnaturkę trzebaby zmienić. Tym bardziej, że jak się na nasze forum przyplącze user np. Ubuntu czy innej Fedory, to każemy mu spadać, nie?

 

Każemy spadać, jeśli pyta o swoją dystrybucję. Jeśli pyta o Gentoo - zwykle dostaje odpowiedź.

O sygnaturce już pisałem, więc nie będę się powtarzał. Nasuwa mi się jednak taka refleksja odnośnie całego zamieszania z "promowaniem", sygnaturami i Archem: czy wy się obawiacie, że wszyscy tak zafascynują się moją sygnaturą i tym co piszę, że zaraz zrezygnują z Gentoo na rzecz Archa i ostatni na tym forum zgasi światło? Bo to by bardzo źle świadczyło o kondycji użytkowników Gentoo jak i samej dystrybucji. IMO dobre zawsze się obroni a wybór najlepszego to kwestia gustu, przyzwyczajeń i potrzeb. 

Ja nikomu NIE KAŻĘ używać Archa. Jeśli ktoś zafascynuje się dzięki moim opiniom Archem, to chyba dobrze, że znajdzie coś, co mu odpowiada lepiej od Gentoo, prawda? Bo w tym wszystkim nie chodzi chyba o to, żeby budować społeczność fanatyków, a dużo waszych opinii zahacza o skrajny fanatyzm.

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> A jak dla mnie to modo gentoo, to jest modo, który używa Gentoo, a nie obraża innych za to, że nie przeszli na system, którego on używa...

 

Wyjaśnijmy sobie po raz kolejny kilka spraw:

1. nie jestem modo gentoo, moderatorem gentoo czy kimkolwiek innym gentoo. Jestem moderatorem polskojęzycznego forum poświęconego dystrybucji Gentoo. Jako że moderuję forum dyskusyjne, moja praca polega na pilnowaniu przebiegu dyskusji, a nie ingerencji w sprawy dystrybucji. 

2. Czy moderator forum poświęconego palmtopom musi pisać wyłącznie z palmtopa, a moderator forum poświęconego telefonii przewodowej musi pisać z telefonu przewodowego?

3. Nie obraziłem ciebie za to, że nie używasz Archa. Zacznijmy od tego, że wcale cię nie obraziłem. W zasadzie to sam się obraziłeś na moje stwierdzenie. A dotyczyło ono bzdur (lub, jak wolisz - nieprawdy), jakie były zawarte w twojej wypowiedzi nt. Archa. Rozumiem, że każdy ma prawo krytykować, ale krytykujmy konstruktywnie - nie działa to, to i tamto, bo jest źle zrobione, bo mi się nie podoba, bo znam lepsze rozwiązania. Ty narzekałeś, że coś nie działa, bo NIE POTRAFIŁEŚ tego użyć/zastosować/skonfigurować.

Porównajmy nasze wypowiedzi o dystrybucjach:

JA: narzekam na Gentoo, bo nie podoba mi się czas kompilacji/instalacji. Dlaczego? Bo nie mam na to czasu, więc potrzebuję szybszej alternatywy.

    Zachwalam Archa, że działa porównywalnie (wg subiektywnych opinii) szybko do Gentoo

TY: narzekasz na Archa, bo nie działała ci myszka, bo bzdurą są zapewnienia developerów o wspieraniu każdego sprzętu, bo błędnie użyta komenda nie zwróciła ci tego, czego oczekiwałeś.

Odnośnie moich opinii: Na moją krytykę chyba nie ma odpowiedzi obalającej ją. Długi czas kompilacji w gentoo to niepodważalny fakt. jeśli chodzi o porównanie szybkości działania obu spornych dystrybucji - nie raz i nie dwa pisałem, że to moja subiektywna ocena i ciężko jednoznacznie stwierdzić, która z dystrybucji jest szybsza, bo sam mam mieszane uczucia. Padały opinie, z których wynikało, że jednak Gentoo działa szybciej. Nie sprzeczałem się z nimi, bo to naprawdę rzecz ciężka do zmierzenia, a najważniejszy jest wniosek: dla wielu różnice nie są zauważalne gołym okiem.

Twoją krytyke obaliłem w dwóch zdaniach: Arch wspiera dokładnie ten sam sprzęt co Gentoo (bo używa tych samych jąder linuksa z serii 2.6), myszka USB działa (bo sam z takiej korzystam), a system pakietów działa poprawnie, tylko trzeba umieć się nim posługiwać. Nie miałeś na to żadnych kontrargumentów, więc IMO chciałeś wyjść z twarzą i się po prostu obraziłeś. 

 *m010ch wrote:*   

> Osobiście nic do Raku nie mam, ale jak dla mnie to troszkę dziwnie wygląda jak moderator polskiego FGO wychwala i namawia do spróbowania alternatywnej dystrybucji (w tym przypadku Archa) - IMO z tego powodu nie powinien od dłużej pełnić tej funkcji (i nie mają tu nic do rzeczy te jego "obraźliwe teksty", ponieważ aż tak ostro nie pojechał).

 

Namawiam? Rzeczywiście zachęcam do spróbowania czegoś innego.

Czy to coś złego? Już pisałem tu o wpadaniu w fanatyzm i uwielbienie nad Jedyną i Słuszną Dystrybucją. Nie będę się powtarzał.

Chciałem jednak przypomnieć, że dyskusja toczy się na subforum OTW, które miało powstać właśnie po to, aby dyskutować O WSZYSTKIM, co NIEKONIECZNIE BĘDZIE ZWIĄZANE Z GENTOO. I nagle komuś to przeszkadza? I przeszkadza to, jak się okazuje, wielu osobom? Więc może trzeba OTW po prostu zlikwidować, skoro sami chcecie cenzurować poruszane tam tematy?

 *sza_ry wrote:*   

> Raku moderuje przyzwoicie i dlatego jestem za tym żeby został na tym forum.
> 
> Pytanie do niego czy jeszcze używa Gentoo. 

 

Dziękuję za uznanie. A jeśli chodzi o pytanie: 

Z Gentoo pozostał mi tylko mirror gentoo.prz.edu.pl, który ma się dobrze i nie zamierzam go likwidować (w niedługim czasie będę go przenosił na inną maszynę). To jeden z pięciu polskich mirrorów z transferami miesięcznymi rzędu 300-600 GB, z którego miesięcznie korzysta ok. 4000 osób.

 *nobah wrote:*   

> PS, by the way, to uważam że ten temat powstał w inicjatywy Raku, który to chciał żeby wątek o Arch'u zyskal większą popularność, a przez to może kilka osób przerzuciłoby się na Arch'a, bo Raku napisał takiego exploita pod archa, że jak dużo osób przejdie na Arch'a to Raku przejmie kontrolę nad światem MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

 

niestety, to nie był mój pomysł, ale teraz bardzo żałuję, że sam na to nie wpadłem. Mógłbym przypisać całą glorię wyłącznie sobie  :Laughing: 

 *c2p wrote:*   

> IMHO to, czym się ktoś zajmuje "w pracy" nie musi mieć żadnego związku z tym, co robi prywatnie. Np. pracownik Orange ma telefon w Erze; ktoś z M$ grzebie w domu w linuksie; sprzedawca Opla jeździ Skodą. Przykłady można mnożyć w nieskończoność.

 

IMO nie są to dobre przykłady na moja obronę. PRACOWNIK korporacji, zwłaszcza stojący wysoko na szczeblach kariery, powinien się utożsamiać z korporacją. Swego czasu skandal wywołał jakiś pracownik coca-coli, który został uchwycony na zdjęciu, jak pije w pracy pepsi (czy na odwrót). Microsoft tez miał wpadkę, gdy okazało się, że serwis "Get the Facts" równający z błotem cały ruch Open Source działa na systemie FreeBSD. Dbanie o wizerunek to poważna sprawa dla wielkich koncernów (bo jak tu zachwalać, że jest się najlepszym, skoro właśni pracownicy wybierają produkty konkurencji).

W moim przypadku jest jednak inaczej: ja nie jestem pracownikiem Gentoo-korporacji i nie otrzymuję żadnego wynagrodzenia za swoją pracę. Nie muszę więc dbać w jakiś szczególny sposób o wizerunek matoszki-kompanii czy ukrywać i zacierać wszelkich brudów, jakie z niej wypłyną. O fanatyzmie i kulcie Jedynej Słusznej Dystrybucji już pisałem, więc nie będę się powtarzał.

Póki działam na tym forum społecznie i z własnej woli, mogę na nim pisać to, na co mam ochotę (nie przekraczając granic prawa oczywiście), o czym mam ochotę (na odpowiednim forum oczywiście) a pracę moderatora wykonywać zgodnie z przyjętym regulaminem (apelem). Ponieważ nie jestem jedynym moderatorem tu działającym, a w dyskusjach na tematy nie związane z moderowaniem uczestniczę jako zwykły użytkownik forum, moje teksty mogą być poprawione/przeniesione/wykasowane, itp. przez innego moderatora, jeśli uzna on, że przegiąłem w czymś.

 *c2p wrote:*   

> Jedyne do czego mogę się przyczepić to nadmierna propaganda anty-gentoo i pro-arch. Chociaż ostatnio Raku się hamuje .

 

Propagandę uprawiam na OTW, gdzie IMO jest miejsce na tego typu dyskusje (rodem z pl.comp.os.advocacy). Jeśli ktoś będzie chciał dyskutować tam nad wyższości roślin motylkowych nad drzewami iglastymi, chętnie będę śledził taką dyskusję (nie będę się w niej wypowiadał, bo nie siedzę w temacie).

 *bartmanian wrote:*   

> jestem przekupny, oddam glos na tak/nie/nie wiem za najwyzej wylicytowana kwote 

 

Daję 1000 zł w rachunkach do zapłacenia   :Wink: 

 *m010ch wrote:*   

> Ale mi właśnie o to chodzi - niech sobie nawet Win98 używa jak mu wygodnie, byle by nie agitował tak fajności Archa (który swoją drogą IMO odpada w przedbiegach przy Gentoo), skoro to forum Gentoo i on jest (można tak powiedzieć) jednym z głównych "przedstawicieli" tego forum.

 

Czyżby użytkownicy Gentoo obawiali się, że konkurencja jest lepsza? Takie teksty przypominają mi pracowników Microsoftu, którzy wydają się robić wszystko, żeby świat nie mógł usłyszeć o alternatywach dla ich systemu.

I małe sprostowanie: nie jestem żadnym "przedstawicielem" tego forum. Jestem jego czytelnikiem dbającym dodatkowo o porządek (z różnym co prawda efektem, a czasami wręcz wywołującym bałagan nie z tej ziemi). Ale o tym (że nie jestem pracownikiem Gentoo Foundation) już pisałem powyżej.

 *bartmanian wrote:*   

> mam/nie mam racji - bo mi sie szukac nie chce, ale o arch jest na OTW, a tu mialo byc o
> 
> dupie maryny, w czym wiec problem ?

 

Dyskusja na ten temat OTW była burzliwa i wszyscy chcieli mieć na f.g.o możliwość analizy dupy maryny. Nagle o tym zapomnieli?   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *pawels wrote:*   

> Racja swoją drogą niedługo zaczne agitacje na rzecz opensuse. "Opinie o OpenSuse" 

 

Na OTW temat jak najbardziej pasujący.

 *quosek wrote:*   

> wg .mnie Raku powinien dostac zolta kartke za popularyzacje Arka na forum Gentoo.

 

Powiem brutalnie: coś ci się pozajączkowało   :Twisted Evil: 

http://www.arklinux.org/

http://www.archlinux.org/

A co do sensu istnienia i tematyki poruszanej na OTW oraz waszych próbach cenzurowania OTW już się wypowiadałem.

 *quosek wrote:*   

> co do spiec z innym(ymi) uzytkownikami forum, to nie bede sie wypowiadal (nie sledze dokladnie forum, wiec nie wiem o co ten spor). 
> 
> jednak mysle, ze Raku jest na tyle rozsadny, ze zrozumie ze to forum Gentoo i ze trzeba czasami sie kontrolowac 
> 
> jestem ZA zostaniem Raku - kto go zastapi ???

 

ale ja doskonale rozumiem, że to forum Gentoo, i pomocy w sprawach Archa szukam na właściwym forum, a nie tutaj. Tutaj dyskutuję o Gentoo, a tematy nie związane z dystrybucją poruszam na OTW.

 *arek.k wrote:*   

> @binas77 chyba troszkę za bardzo wziąłeś do siebie słowa @Raku. Czasami potrafi on dać do zrozumienia, że ktoś jest leniem i idiotą bo nie chce mu się poszukać lub nie kapuje tego, co dla niego jest oczywiste, ale taka już jest niestety cecha ludzi o ogromnej wiedzy. 

 

Leniem - tak, idiotą - nie. Jeśli chodzi o szukanie - mam prostą zasadę: dlaczego ja mam szukać rozwiązania za kogoś? Ktoś potrzebuje pomocy - trzeba mu pomóc. Ktoś poszukuje jelenia, który mu coś zrobi, trzeba mu zrobić i skasować wynagrodzenie. 

 *arek.k wrote:*   

> Oczywiście miło by było, gdyby po prostu odpowiedział na pytanie, ale czy od razu powinien przestać być moderatorem. Moim zdaniem NIE. Cóż, nawet @Raku potrzebuje czasami trochę rozrywki .

 

Rozrywką nie jest bynajmniej podawanie po raz n-ty rozwiązania tego samego problemu. Był taki dowcip z chłopczykiem, który słuchał bajek z gramofonu. Po godzinie wrócili jego rodzice, a chłopczyk walił głową w ścianę krzycząc "CHCĘ! CHCĘ! CHCĘ!". Z gramofonu słychać było: "... czy chcesz 

usłyszeć bajeczkę?... khhzk ... czy chcesz usłyszeć bajeczkę?... khhzk ... ". Czytając forum, czasami można poczuć się podobnie do tego chłopczyka   :Embarassed: 

 *arek.k wrote:*   

> Ja (niby nie jestem moderatorem  ) też na laptopie mam postawione nie gentoo (suse - dla użytkowników gentoo amatorszczyzna),

 

IMO nie ma amatorskich dystrybucji, są jedynie użytkownicy-amatorzy. Największymi amatorami są użytkownicy próbujący robić z siebie guru, bo używają "trudnych" dystrybucji (nieważne, że dla niego niewygodne jak cholera, że się męczy niemiłosiernie, bo ma problemy z obsługą, ważne że może zaszpanować przed kolegami).

 *arek.k wrote:*   

> Ciekawe, czy @Raku dla żartu zamknie ten wątek za działanie przeciw władzy  (żart).

 

Nie, ale jak się na mnie obrazisz, to mogę do ciebie zadzwonić   :Wink: 

 *jackie wrote:*   

> Błędem moim zdaniem bylo nie zamkniecie watków o ARCHU , Mac OS X. Niedługo pewnie będziemy mieli tematy - A co sądzicie o Windows Vista, albo a co sądzicie o Fedora xxx itp. A to jest forum gentoo. Tylko że tutaj błąd popełnili wszyscy moderatorzy i nie widze podstaw zeby akurat Raku za to karac.

 

Myślę, że posty znajdujące się pod twoim wytłumaczyły dogłębnie, jaka jest rola OTW, napłodziłem też o tym sam od siebie powyżej, więc nie muszę tego dalej komentować.

Chciałbym podsumować ten wątek:

Zarzucacie mi:

1) obrażanie innych użytkowników

2) używanie Archlinuksa

Są to według tej ankiety jedyne argumenty, które mają być przyczyną pozbawienia mnie statusu moderatora.

Jeśli chodzi o zarzut 1) - jest to oczywiście kwestia podlegająca dyskusji i waszej ocenie. Moje zachowanie często bywa kontrowersyjne - piszę wprost co myślę, nie boję się mocno przywalić słowem, jeśli zauważam jawny bezsens czyjejś wypowiedzi - natychmiast w dość dosadny sposób wytykam jej błędy. Czasami przeginam lub odkrywam, że się mylę. Nie unikam odpowiedzialności i potrafię za błędy przeprosić (a przynajmniej staram się tak robić).

Czy moje postępowanie jest słuszne czy nie - nie wiem, macie prawo sami to ocenić. W każdym razie, stylu pisania nie zamierzam zmienić.

Zarzut 2) - jeśli można w ogóle nazwać to zarzutem - to argument na poziomie placu zabaw czy piaskownicy. Myślę, że skomentowałem go już dość obszernie odpowiadając na wasze posty.

Jak widać z wyników ankiety (żeby ukrócić domysły - nie brałem w niej udziału, choć z ciekawością śledziłem jej przebieg), za skórę zalazłem zdecydowanej mniejszości forumowiczów.

Chciałbym na koniec podzielić się taką myślą: Rozumiem osoby, którym podpadłem moim ciętym językiem (czy to osobiście, czy w kontekście czytanych wątków) i głosowały za odebraniem mi statusu moderatora. Jeśli ktoś jednak głosował na NIE wyłącznie z przyczyny 2), niech się poważnie zastanowi nad swoim rozwojem emocjonalnym.

----------

## c2p

 *jackie wrote:*   

> Błędem moim zdaniem bylo nie zamkniecie watków o ARCHU , Mac OS X. Niedługo pewnie będziemy mieli tematy - A co sądzicie o Windows Vista, albo a co sądzicie o Fedora xxx itp. A to jest forum gentoo. Tylko że tutaj błąd popełnili wszyscy moderatorzy i nie widze podstaw zeby akurat Raku za to karac.

 

Cenzuro wróć? Nigdy!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Raku, ja bardzo dziękuję, za Twoją odpowiedź. Zwłaszcza, za informację o mucharze - jeśli, rzeczywiście coś takiego ustalaliście, to szkoda, że nie daliście w żaden sposób znać społeczności. Chciałem również, w związku z tym, publicznie przeprosić muchara za określenie go mianem figuranta.  :Embarassed: 

Co do zarzutów do Ciebie, Raku i używania przez Ciebie Archa. Zgadzam się, że wątek jest w OTW i nie powinien być zamykany - dobrze, że jest - nie chcę cenzury na OTW. Jednak sądzę, że sygnatura to przesada - tak samo jak kiedyś niesmaczyła mnie sygnatura jakiegoś gościa, któremu się nie spodobała atmosfera w polskiej sekcji fgo. No cóż - może jestem dziwny...   :Wink: 

Co do reprezentowania - uważam, że obowiązek reprezentacji forum wziąłeś na siebie razem ze zgodą na moderowanie go - czy tego chciałeś czy nie.

Mam nadzieję Raku, że mnie zrozumiałeś. Proponuję wszystkim zapomnieć o sprawie - będzie najzdrowiej.  :Smile: 

----------

## maczeta

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *maczeta wrote:*   a ja chcialbym zauwazyc ze bez dostepu do neta raczej nie bede mial okazji tu pisac 
> 
> to twoje zmartwienie, nie moje...
> 
> jeśli napisałeś to, żeby się wyżalić i poprawić sobie humor, to niestety - to nie to forum.

 

bez przesady!!

to ma byc pomocna dlon moda??

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *maczeta wrote:*   

>  *Raku wrote:*    *maczeta wrote:*   a ja chcialbym zauwazyc ze bez dostepu do neta raczej nie bede mial okazji tu pisac 
> 
> to twoje zmartwienie, nie moje...
> 
> jeśli napisałeś to, żeby się wyżalić i poprawić sobie humor, to niestety - to nie to forum. 
> ...

 No Raku! Jak śmiałeś! Trzeba było koledze neta zainstalować! No nie... teraz to przelałeś czarę, Raku!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

O mamusiu... Raku, zaczynam Cię podziwiać, za wytrwałość!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sza_ry

Cierpliwość to podstawowy wyróżnik moderatora   :Wink: 

edit:: żeby nie robić całkiem OT w OT, doprecyzuję swoją wypowiedź tutaj;

Raku podziwiam Twoją cierpliwość.

----------

## Raku

 *sza_ry wrote:*   

> Cierpliwość to podstawowy wyróżnik moderatora  

 

ależ ja jestem cierpliwy - jednak cierpliwość to jedno, a dawać sobie skakać po głowie - to zupełnie co innego. Mnie naprawdę nie interesują kłopoty maczety z kartą sieciową, probemy w życiu osobistym i takie tam. Grzecznie go poprosiłem o nierobienie burdelu w wątku o berylu (a poruszał w nim już z tysiąc spraw - wszystkie opisane z ogromnym chaosem), więc kolejna uwaga o karcie sieciowej sprawiedliwie wywołała moją irytację.

----------

## arek.k

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *quosek wrote:*   wg .mnie Raku powinien dostac zolta kartke za popularyzacje Arka na forum Gentoo. 
> 
> Powiem brutalnie: coś ci się pozajączkowało   

 

@Raku, żle zrozumiałeś. @quoskowi chodziło o popularyzację Arka - czyli mnie. Chociaż ja jakoś tego nie zauważyłem   :Laughing: .

 *Raku wrote:*   

> IMO nie ma amatorskich dystrybucji, są jedynie użytkownicy-amatorzy. Największymi amatorami są użytkownicy próbujący robić z siebie guru, bo używają "trudnych" dystrybucji (nieważne, że dla niego niewygodne jak cholera, że się męczy niemiłosiernie, bo ma problemy z obsługą, ważne że może zaszpanować przed kolegami).

 

Tu się z toba muszę zgodzić. Chociaż gentoo nie jest wcale taką trudną dystrybucją. Gentoo jest jak pewna czynność (której tu nie wymienię, żeby nie narazić się panu Romanowi G.  :Laughing: ), najtrudniej włożyć za pierwszym razem, a później idzie "jak po maśle"  :Laughing: . Niektórzy nawet mówią, że jest to dystrybucja dla leniwych, bo później użytkowanie to już sama przyjemność.

 *Raku wrote:*   

> ...ale jak się na mnie obrazisz, to mogę do ciebie zadzwonić   

 

Nie masz numeru, nie masz numeru...  :Razz: .

(Ale rozumiem żart, bardzo dobry. Taki wysublimowany  :Smile: .)

 *Raku wrote:*   

> Chciałbym na koniec podzielić się taką myślą: Rozumiem osoby, którym podpadłem moim ciętym językiem (czy to osobiście, czy w kontekście czytanych wątków) i głosowały za odebraniem mi statusu moderatora. Jeśli ktoś jednak głosował na NIE wyłącznie z przyczyny 2), niech się poważnie zastanowi nad swoim rozwojem emocjonalnym.

 

Ja myślę, że 90% z nich zagłosowała tak przez pomyłkę   :Laughing: . Zupełnie jak w pewnym słynnym głosowaniu  :Smile: .

----------

## binas77

Cała ta dyskusja zaczęła się ode mnie, więc i ja podsumuję...

Ankieta pokazała, że Raku powinien zostać moderatorem. Ale mam nadzieję, że zrozumiał iż nie powinien używać "obelżywego" języka wobec innych użytkowników (Gentoo, Archa, Suse, Fedory, czy też innej dystrybucji).

Moja reakcja na słowa "bzdury gadasz" może i była zbyt pochopna, ale na pewno nie bezpodstawna... otóż wydaje mi się, że każdy użytkownik Linux-a ma prawo czegoś nie wiedzieć, czegoś nie zrozumieć lub coś przeoczyć (specyficzna cecha tego systemu).

Dokładnie poszło o ten post:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No cóż... popróbowałem Arch-a i wracam do Gentoo - brak jakiegokolwiek wyboru podczas instalacji... ostatnio umęczyłem się z głupią myszką na USB, bo nie było jej w kompilowanej w jajco 2.6.20... a twórcy Arch-a twierdzą, że każdy sprzęt pójdzie... bzdura. Zawiodłem się na tym distro
> 
> Pacman do końca sobie nie radzi z zależnościami-fakt: nie jest źle, ale gubienie się przy
> ...

 

I o odpowiedź Raka:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Moderator
> 
> Moderator
> ...

 

Owszem... w moim poście źle napisałem komendę Archa

```

yaourt -Syu ...

```

zamiast

```

yaourt -Ss ...

```

To był mój błąd z tym yaourt -Syu,  ale tylko w poście (w systemie chyba pisałem poprawnie). Nie mniej jednak coś mi nie pasowało (i stąd ten tekst). 

Co do myszki, to rzeczywiście nie chciała działać (teraz już nie wiem dlaczego) z tym jajkiem (2.6.20), co mnie bardzo zniechęciło (zwłaszcza, że pod Gentoo nie ma z nią problemów). 

Mój post był rzeczywiście dosyć desperacki, ale oprócz nakierowania na właściwe rozwiązanie oczekiwałem też, można powiedzieć, swojego rodzaju "zrozumienia" ze strony społeczności Gentoo. A co usłyszałem... sami wiecie. 

Jestem człowiekiem porywczym i ten topic jest efektem mojego zapytania, odpowiedzi Raka i mojego charakteru. 

Co do próby zmuszenia Raka do zadzwonienia do mnie, chodziło mi bardziej o to, żeby zrozumiał, że takie (bezpośrednie ) teksty powinien wypowiadać prywatnie, a nie publicznie (drażni mnie jego postawa wobec innych)... publicznie to powinien dać wędkę, a nie besztać za nie umiejętność posługiwania się nią.

I jeszcze jedno... prawdopodobnie nie zareagowałbym tak, gdybym tego posta napisał na forum Archa i taką odpowiedź usłyszał od Raka na tej platformie, ale tak jak już napisałem, na FGO liczyłem na pewne zrozumienie... chwila słabości...

Chciałbym poznać innych użytkowników Gentoo, bo w swoim gronie jestem jedynym, który używa tej dystrybucji, a nic tak nie motywuje, jak rozmowa w "cztery oczy"... i to nie ma nic wspólnego z zazdrością.

Moim zdaniem, moderator forum poświęconego danej dystrybucji, powinien być co najmniej neutralny, więc nie zamierzam za nic przepraszać, bo według mnie Raku postąpił nie rozważnie... 

Proszę o dalsze NIE GŁOSOWANIE  w tej ankiecie (aczkolwiek o dalsze wypowiedzi bardzo proszę)

POZDRAWIAM

PS.: Przepraszam, jeżeli gdzieś w tekście zabrakło liter "c" lub "ć"... klawiaturę ostatnio kawą zalałem    :Embarassed: 

----------

## Raku

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> otóż wydaje mi się, że każdy użytkownik Linux-a ma prawo czegoś nie wiedzieć, czegoś nie zrozumieć lub coś przeoczyć 

 

jasne, ale nie daje mu to prawa do wypowiadania się o temacie, którego nie zna lub nie rozumie tonem autorytatywnym, sugerującym jego dogłębne poznanie i wskazującym, że wypowiedź stwierdza oczywiste fakty, a nie wyłącznie własne żale.

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> To był mój błąd z tym yaourt -Syu,  ale tylko w poście (w systemie chyba pisałem poprawnie).

 

i chyba nie miałeś racji wyciągając takie wnioski, jakie wyciągnąłeś. Udowodniłem to pokazując, że pakiet istnieje, yaourt go wyszukuje i chce instalować. Jeśli dodatkowo pomyliły ci się nazwy pakietów (google-earth zamiast googleearth), to już wyłącznie twój własny problem.

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> Co do myszki, to rzeczywiście nie chciała działać (teraz już nie wiem dlaczego) z tym jajkiem (2.6.20), co mnie bardzo zniechęciło (zwłaszcza, że pod Gentoo nie ma z nią problemów). 

 

a ja w dalszym ciągu twierdzę, że Arch i Gentoo używają tego samego kernela (kernel26 z Archa to dokładnie to samo co vanilla-sources z Gentoo). Więc skoro nie działa w jednym, a działa w drugim, to wystarczy przenieść kernel bądź przekompilować go z konfigiem z działającego systemu. 

I znów - twoje wnioski miały tak autorytatywny ton, jakby uruchomienie myszki USB pod Archem było zupełnie niemożliwe... Tymczasem problem może  mieć przyczynę począwszy od konfiguracji kernela (co raczej wykluczam, chyba że sam go kompilowałeś) po nieprawidłową konfigurację Xów - ale o tym nie wiemy, bo pewnie sam nawet nie sprawdziłeś, nie wiemy nawet czy chodziło o myszkę w Xach czy konsoli.

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> Mój post był rzeczywiście dosyć desperacki, ale oprócz nakierowania na właściwe rozwiązanie oczekiwałem też, można powiedzieć, swojego rodzaju "zrozumienia" ze strony społeczności Gentoo. A co usłyszałem... sami wiecie. 

 

pomyślmy: oczekiwałeś, że ktoś cię zrozumie, pocieszy, przytuli... powie że będzie dobrze a jutro wstanie nowy dzień... Naprawdę, nie chcę być zbyt sarkastyczny, ale inaczej nie potrafię tego skomentować. 

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> Jestem człowiekiem porywczym i ten topic jest efektem mojego zapytania, odpowiedzi Raka i mojego charakteru.

 

więc uważasz, że twoja porywczość tłumaczy wszystko?

OK - ja też jestem porywczy. Więc też mam wytłumaczenie swojego postępowania. Czy mam się czuć rozgrzeszony?

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> Co do próby zmuszenia Raka do zadzwonienia do mnie, chodziło mi bardziej o to, żeby zrozumiał, że takie (bezpośrednie ) teksty powinien wypowiadać prywatnie, a nie publicznie

 

W moich tekstach nie było nic bardziej bezpośredniego niż w twoich. Ty zjechałeś równo dystrybucję, która ci się nie spodobała, bo zauważyłeś w niej kardynalne błędy. Ja zjechałem równo ciebie, bo zauważyłem kardynalne błędy w twojej wypowiedzi. Zauważ, że w moich wypowiedziach było wyłacznie "odbijanie piłeczki" w twoją stronę - użyłem dokładnie tych samych zwrotów co ty, tylko zwróconych w drugą stronę...

Dlaczego ty możesz, a ja nie?

Może ja też mam się obrazić na ciebie i żądać, żebyś takie teksty to tylko telefonicznie developerom Archa przekazywał?

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> (drażni mnie jego postawa wobec innych)... publicznie to powinien dać wędkę, a nie besztać za nie umiejętność posługiwania się nią.

 

Ale ty nie chciałeś wędki, ty chciałeś publicznie ponarzekać, jakie to łowienie ryb jest beznadziejne...

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> I jeszcze jedno... prawdopodobnie nie zareagowałbym tak, gdybym tego posta napisał na forum Archa i taką odpowiedź usłyszał od Raka na tej platformie, ale tak jak już napisałem, na FGO liczyłem na pewne zrozumienie... chwila słabości...

 

napisałeś to w wątku na temat Archa, w którym prowadzona była dyskusja na temat tej dystrybucji. To, że ta dyskusja prowadzona była na forum gentoo (bądź co bądź w dziale OTW), nie daje nikomu prawa na bezpodstawne równanie z błotem innej dystrybucji bez rzeczowych argumentów, ot tylko i wyłącznie dlatego, że tu wszyscy korzystają z Gentoo i kochają Gentoo.

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> Chciałbym poznać innych użytkowników Gentoo, bo w swoim gronie jestem jedynym, który używa tej dystrybucji, a nic tak nie motywuje, jak rozmowa w "cztery oczy"... i to nie ma nic wspólnego z zazdrością.

 

Miałeś okazję - był organizowany w Krakowie zlot kilka miesięcy temu.

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> Moim zdaniem, moderator forum poświęconego danej dystrybucji, powinien być co najmniej neutralny, więc nie zamierzam za nic przepraszać, bo według mnie Raku postąpił nie rozważnie... 

 

Staram się być neutralny - w działach Polish i Instalacja i sprzęt. Ale nie zawsze jest to możliwe, bo przecież też mam prawo do zabierania głosu w dyskusjach, a nie wyłącznie do ich obserwowania i moderowania.

Dział OTW nie podlega tak ścisłej moderacji, bo z założenia miał  być działem do dyskusji o wszystkim. Więc nie rozumiem, dlaczego mam być neutralny w OTW? Inni mogą dyskutować i wyrażać swoje opinie, a ja nie?

----------

## Poe

[@binas... sam zaczales z tymi bzdurami... OSOBISCIE nie znalazlem NIC co bylo niemiłe/obelzywe ze strony Raka.......

----------

## blazeu

Przeczytalem ten cytat zamieszczony u gory i wg. mnie raku zarzucil po prostu SOA#1 ;P Eh.. cos czuje,ze tutaj po prostu wybuchla stara, dobra distro-war. Na szczescie kazdy ma taka dystrybucje na jaka zasluguje (Polska mialaby Debiana na 100% patrzac przez pryzmat sejmu  :Smile:  ) i jaka chce. A skoro raku uzywa arch'a a siedzi u nas na forum to jednak o czyms swiadczy, nespa?  :Wink: 

----------

## diabel

Witam. Jako nowy zapewne nie wiele mam do powiedzenia , ale... dlugo przegladalem to forum kiedy mialem problemy (jako guest, pozno sie zarejestrowalem poprostu  :Wink:  ) z tego co zauwazylem Raku jest stanowczy ale nie widzialem nigdy zeby kogos obrazil np. napisa "spier*****", albo "twoj stary cie ******" itd (nie chce byc niegrzeczny). Jest stanowczy pisze to co mysli czasem rzuci mocniejszym argumentem, cos a'la "pierdoły gadasz". Taka jest przynajmniej moja opinia co do punktu pierwszego na temat moderatora ps. Raku. Po drugie to ze ktos uzywa innej dystrybucji i pisanie mu o tym wypominanie uwazam za niemiłe podejście, i tak przecież używa GNU/Linux tak więc pomyślmy o takiej sytuacji mamy problem z iptables mamy do wyboru 2 kanaly na irc'u jeden #slackware drugi #gentoo na gentoo nikt nie zna rozwiazania. Czyli co czekamy jakis tydzien az ktos sie dowie lub po 2 miesiacach znajdziemy rozwiazanie ?, czy moze zapytamy sie kolegi z #slackware ktory mial podobny problem i udalo mu sie go rozwiazac ?

Tak więc na koniec podsumowanie

Raku, jak dla mnie jestes dobrym moderatore, bynajmniej taka jest moja opinia. Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------

## Mr Adam

zgadzam się z przed mówcą, w razie problemów na kanał gentoo lepiej nie wchodzić

----------

## kurak

Heh! Jak tam czytam ten cały temat, to nasuwają mi się na myśl popołudniowe obrady sejmu IV RP   :Laughing:  Jak dzieci..  :Very Happy: 

----------

## psycepa

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> zgadzam się z przed mówcą, w razie problemów na kanał gentoo lepiej nie wchodzić

 

to juz OT^2 ale IMHO na kanale gentoo jest ok, spoko ludzie i potrafia pomoc badz nakierowac na rozwiazanie problemu, no ale to tylko moja skromna opinia...

----------

